# help new to iui and in 2 week wait



## mariemitchell (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi i am new too all of this so please bear with me i have just been trough my first round of iui and wondered if any one can give me any advice i am on day 11 after having treatment and feeling really emotional and have started to get belly ache which i think is probaly a bad sign  can anyone give me any advice on how they felt after treatment or does anyone have any success storys they could share which would boost my confidence 
i had 2 foliicles both on same side and both 18mm not sure if this is good or not ?? i am 26 yrs old and have been given all clear apart from being told i have tilted cervix which made it tricky when having iui and husband has low sperm count . if any one could give me any advice i would really appreciate it xxx


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Mariemitchell

Dont give up just yet, pg pains can be similer to af pains...come and join us on IUI part 213 thread, alot lovely ladies with few us on the 2ww and several have had BFP's...

Sending you lots positive vibes


----------



## mariemitchell (Mar 26, 2010)

hi sorry i have only just relied i still i find the tread you told me about below  xx


----------



## marshy (Dec 15, 2009)

hi bab i am on my second round Just started, my fist IUI was so hard the 2WW was the hardest i have ever done. I was convinced i was prega. I wish you all the look   and i hope   stays away xxxxx


----------



## mariemitchell (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks my test day is wednesday but im so nervous i dreading doing because dont want to get a negative and have to start all over again. Good luck with your next round x


----------



## marshy (Dec 15, 2009)

how many test have u done!!!! i tested every day from day 8  only the £1 shop ones. i bet Wednesday cant come fast enough. have u been on the web site called 999 reasons to laugh at infertility. that has go me through so many 2WW and its is funny. good look for wed un here if u need a chat xxxx


----------



## mariemitchell (Mar 26, 2010)

will have a look at that babe could do with a laugh 

Not done any tests yet to scared x x will let you know how i get on


----------

